# My poor GBR has a growth...



## nxzemagrl (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi! I am new to the forum. I switched my tank from African cichlids to a more low key one about a year ago because my more aggressive guys scared my daughter when they swam at her. here is my rundown:

30g long
2 German Blue Rams
2 Bolivian Rams
2 Panda cories
3 clown loaches
I just lost a Dwarf blue gouarami about a week ago. He had a big red sore on his side a while back from my pH being off. I treated him with melafix and pimafix. he healed up and was a happy healthy guy with an ugly spot where his sore had been. then one day he started hanging out in the rocks and on the bottom, then 2 days later he died.

My water levels have been a little off for some reason, but not sure why. They are all still in the safe range. My first GBR developed this red growth on his chin. He is active and eating. I started treating again with melafix and pimafix. Then my other GBR came out of hiding with a huge popeye and a swollen cheek below it. He is hiding more, but still comes out to eat and acting fine when I see him.









I have not gotten a pic of GBR2 yet, but here are some of GBR1. Can anyone shed some light as to what this may be? Thanks guys!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It may be a parasite, if so, dosing the tank with Melfix and Pimafix isn't going to do the trick, especially with the water parameters off.

What are the exact parameters? What is your water change regimen? Have you been doing daily changes while adding the Melafix and Pimafix? Do you have any live plants? Any new additions to the tank recently?

Stop the Melafix and Pimafix and work on your water. Once you get it perfect, we'll move this over to the illness forum and see what they advise as far as meds go. Popeye is a strong indication that your water isn't what you think it is.


----------



## nxzemagrl (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks cichlidaholic. I stopped the fixes but did start mayacen 2 on the recommendation of my specialty fish store. I was able to get out there today, but they couldn't tell me from the pic what it was for certain. I did about a 50% water change before starting the m2. I know it is not yet back to perfect, but I am at:
pH: 6.8
Am: 0.5
NO2: 0.25
NO3: 40 (It has always been between 20-40. I haven't managed to get it lower in 15 years of keeping a tank.)

I was not doing changes while using the fixes because they say not to.I was still vacuuming though. I have all fake plants and no new additions.

Thanks for the help thus far. I hope to hear back from you and will update in a day or 2!

I do a weekly 20-30% water change as well as vacuum the gravel about 3-4 times.


----------



## nxzemagrl (Feb 23, 2013)

I forgot to add that I have also started using some aquarium salt as well.


----------



## nxzemagrl (Feb 23, 2013)

Cichlidaholic was kind enough to get my thread moved for me so I just now read through the "What to know before you post". I have a few more things to add.

First off, I need to fix my mistake. Maracyn 2...

I use Stress Coat and Stress Zyme with my weekly water changes, and sometimes a pH buffer if my pH is a little too high.

I have a Tetra Whisper EX45 external filter. This has the charcoal medium, a biological filter "comb" and I have added a nitrate/nitrate absorbing filter pouch.

I keep my temp between 80-84.

I have an API Master Test kit so those are the only parameters I have tested.

Thanks guys and gals!
Kat


----------



## nxzemagrl (Feb 23, 2013)

I lost my ram with popeye today. :-(


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm wondering if that growth couldn't be fallout from a fight? Open sore? Not even really 
sure if that could be possible....


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

sorry about your loss.

it looks like a growth, could be a skin fluke. maracyn2 is an antibiotic, i dont think that would have helped in this situation. You need to keep up with the water changes, you should have 0 ammo and nitrite. I dont think it was the direct cause of the growth but it probably weakened the fish enough to let some parasite in enough to get started.


----------



## nxzemagrl (Feb 23, 2013)

So after a week plus an extra dose of the Maracyn 2, a 40% water change last night and a 25% today (just because they have been carbon less) my levels are back to normal and my other GBR is all healed! Everyone is happy and active and my levels are at:
pH: 6.4
Ammonia: 0 (YAY!!)
Nitrite: 0 (Double yay!!)
Nitrate: 20

Thank you all so much for the suggestions and support. I'm going to give it a bit to make sure things stay where they should then go on a restocking trip.


----------



## nxzemagrl (Feb 23, 2013)

So after a little over a month everything is still great! My surviving GBR is happy and healthy, my water is perfect, and all is well! My daughter and I will be headed to the LFS for a new GBR, a pleco (lost my boy to old age a while ago) and to see what else might look pretty! So looks like the culprit was that nitrate/nitrite filtration media. Never again! Thanks again for everything guys. You are an awesome community.

Kat


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

good news. water quality is huge with fish, it leads to all sorts of problems.


----------



## nxzemagrl (Feb 23, 2013)

Exactly. I feel horrible knowing that I put a filtration medium in to make things better, only to have it make things so horrible. Never again. And I'm writing to API.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

which product are you referring to? I think the stress zyme and stress coat are pretty useless, but melaflix is great. It just is not very strong. but for minor scrapes it works well.


----------



## nxzemagrl (Feb 23, 2013)

I had added a filtration medium by API to lower my nitrates. That threw everything off apparently. I have had it out for the last month and a half and all is happy again.


----------

